# some exotic geckos - du no no



## basketcase (Mar 28, 2006)

i found these pics on an american herp forum.

they were taken by an american herp know to me as 'ryanm' who also keeps a keep morelia species.

for all those who consider exotics rubbish simply cause they're exotics...

































a link to more pics: 
http://www.horsefish.net/photos/default.asp?folder=Geckos


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 28, 2006)

the first and last pics are stunning!


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 28, 2006)

I should never have joined this site, it keeps reminding me of all the herps I want, but can't get (not for a while anyway!)


----------



## herptrader (Mar 28, 2006)

I think the first one is an Aussie gecko of the Strophurus genus. (perhaps cillaris.. though I cannot see any spiny eye brows.)

The others look pretty much exotic relative to Australia.

One day I will get a good camera capable of taking close up pictures of geckos.


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 28, 2006)

one day I will get a camera capable of taking photos hahah


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 28, 2006)

Exotics aren't rubbish ( except maybe the cane toad )
they just shouldn't be here ( exspecially the cane toad )


----------



## Retic (Mar 28, 2006)

I get so angry when I hear people say that, it's just so narrow minded. Beautiful geckos.



basketcase said:


> for all those who consider exotics rubbish simply cause they're exotics...


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 28, 2006)

Every animal is beautiful in it's own right. It's not the animals fault it is exotic!

If we all lived overseas, would we be calling australian snakes rubbish? hehe


----------



## Retic (Mar 28, 2006)

My experience with keepers overseas is that they appreciate all animals regardless of origin, because of the ridiculous hype and scare tactics 
used by some people here there is this very negative attitude toward exotics.


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 28, 2006)

what the hell is an exotic anyway? Aren't we all exotic?


----------



## Retic (Mar 28, 2006)

Exactly right.


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 28, 2006)

we are all exotic rubbish! yay! :lol:


----------



## peterescue (Mar 28, 2006)

Great photos, whats with the BS diatribe. detracts from the photography.I cant understand why someone would keep Morelia species for people who think exotics are rubbish? It doesnt make sense.


----------



## herptrader (Mar 28, 2006)

NinaPeas said:


> one day I will get a camera capable of taking photos hahah



;-)

Well this is about as good as I can do with my current digital... quality wise. The composition however could be dramatically improved with a little bit more time and patience on my part.


----------



## Retic (Mar 28, 2006)

Not sure if I am with you there ?



peterescue said:


> Great photos, whats with the BS diatribe. detracts from the photography.I cant understand why someone would keep Morelia species for people who think exotics are rubbish? It doesnt make sense.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 28, 2006)

these are from the same site i think


----------



## Retic (Mar 28, 2006)

What amazing geckos.


----------



## basketcase (Mar 28, 2006)

just an opinion peter.

nice snakeman, the gargoyles are very nice arent they.


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 28, 2006)

wow! Those ones are amazing!!


----------



## SLACkra (Mar 28, 2006)

are those crested geckos? i have personally seen them in the flesh and they are beautiful creatures! my uncle and aunt who live in virginia now this guy who has a bunch of herps. 

now using google i can confirm those are crested geckos which if my memory serves me right were once thought to be extinct untill they find a population on an island some where.

andrew


----------



## peterescue (Mar 28, 2006)

basketcase said:


> just an opinion peter..



I dont think it was Jonathon. I thought it was a gee up myself and detracted from some superb photos. I saw the comment as the main focus of the post. Forgive me if I am wrong.
I reiterate, superb photos.


----------



## Retic (Mar 28, 2006)

I took it to mean how can some people call exotics rubbish when they look like this ?


----------



## Parko (Mar 28, 2006)

boa said:


> I took it to mean how can some people call exotics rubbish when they look like this ?


 Oh well the answer to that is simple, some people like exotics and some dont, some people like exotics when they are in exotic places but see them as rubbish when they are brought here illegaly. It's really a matter of opinion and we cant have them anyway so love them all you like but tough luck you aint gettin one LMAO. 

Oh yeah nice gecko's basketcase.


----------



## Possum (Mar 28, 2006)

They look excellent! :lol: 

Is that the Geckos tongue or he has something on it :shock: 
Thats gross.......


----------



## Retic (Mar 28, 2006)

Actually given the very ineffectual laws anyone can have one. LMAO.



Parko said:


> boa said:
> 
> 
> > It's really a matter of opinion and we cant have them anyway so love them all you like but tough luck you aint gettin one LMAO.


----------



## peterescue (Mar 28, 2006)

boa said:


> I took it to mean how can some people call exotics rubbish when they look like this ?


Thats the point, no one did. It invited someone to argue the point.


----------



## Retic (Mar 28, 2006)

I think you might have missed the point of the post, a little while ago someone (I can't recall who) referred to exotic reptiles as rubbish in another thread and my guess would be that's what it was in reference to. 



peterescue said:


> boa said:
> 
> 
> > I took it to mean how can some people call exotics rubbish when they look like this ?
> ...


----------



## Parko (Mar 28, 2006)

boa said:


> Actually given the very ineffectual laws anyone can have one. LMAO.



So what are you saying? You are getting some? No? Why not? LMAO


----------



## Retic (Mar 28, 2006)

Yes I have put my order in, a pair of albino boa constrictors and some lavendar retics, he's going to throw in a couple of those funny looking chameleons as well which I reckons is a good deal. :lol:


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Mar 28, 2006)

Just to show off a bit as usual I will tell you which geckos those are. The first greyish one is Rhacodactylus auriculats or gargoyle gecko, from new caledonia. The second I have seen in Madagascar and is Uroplatus phantasticus, small but very specialised geckos. And yes the infamous Crested gecko or Rhacodactylus ciliatus, people can always say they hate exotics when they have never handled or seen these beautiful animals. I think Australian Herpetoculture is missing out on not being able to keep some of these beautiful species. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## basketcase (Mar 29, 2006)

boa said:


> I think you might have missed the point of the post, a little while ago someone (I can't recall who) referred to exotic reptiles as rubbish in another thread and my guess would be that's what it was in reference to.



exactly boa, i shouldve been more specific, and for that i apologise.

i just dont like it when i see people commenting on subjects they have no experience in. in my experience most of the people who discredit exotics herps have absolutely zero experience with them. so as someone who has kept, caught and studied some of the amazing herp life other parts of the world have to offer it blows my mind.


----------



## deathinfire (Apr 2, 2006)

the last pics is absolutely beautiful


----------



## crackers (Apr 5, 2006)

*geckos*

posted guy this before
his a wild one


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Apr 5, 2006)

My favourites


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Apr 5, 2006)

And


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Apr 5, 2006)

And


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 5, 2006)

Incredible animals.. i never get sick of looking at those.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Apr 5, 2006)

And


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Apr 5, 2006)

More :roll:


----------



## Saz (Apr 5, 2006)

Aghhhhhhhahghghghgh...stop it stop it...or I might be forced to move to New Zealand!!! Seriously, amazing geckos. I'd give a limb (at least one) to be able to keep the NZ species.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Apr 5, 2006)

You should see the blue ones.


----------



## Saz (Apr 5, 2006)

..and then you go and post a YELLOW one...for crying out loud...torture I tell you...torture!


----------



## Saz (Apr 5, 2006)

At least two limbs for a blue one. I'm going to have to take a trip over there just to see the animals. Unbelievable. So close and yet so far!!


----------



## scotchbo (Apr 15, 2006)

thats a very colourful lizard looks like it belongs in the madegra lol


----------



## Hickson (Apr 15, 2006)

scotchbo said:


> thats a very colourful lizard looks like it belongs in the madegra lol



What's a madegra?

:?: 

Hix


----------



## whatsup (Apr 15, 2006)

there are some cool looking geckos about.here's a couple i've found on other sites.





[/img]


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 16, 2006)

«:::A:::» «:::W:::» «:::E:::» «:::S:::» «:::O:::» «:::M:::»«:::E:::»


----------

